# proud of my little stalkers



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

I have 2 Leopard Ctenopoma and they are great to watch, There still juveniles but I wanted to introduce them live food. I bought about 6 prowns for them and even though they didn't succeeded ever time it was great to watch them naturally stalking.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Ctenopoma are really intriguing, and not many people keep them. Very cool choice!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Lovely fish.


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes I like them a lot. They are veary aware of everything, and comes to the glass to greet
Me when I walk in, They wonderful fish.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I really liked them the first time I saw them at a store, but as I had other projects on the go I never looked into them much. I'm not even sure how big they get.


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

They get to be about 5 to 6 inches as so I read. Mine are still juveniles Jekyll is about 2 inches and Hyde is about 2.8 inches.


----------

